# Your Wanted Ratings Calculator



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

For those of you who want to try figuring out your rating.

Sorry my computer programming skills are sub-par. But being a mathematician I found the situation fascinating for those of us who want to increase our ratings above the "danger zone" of being kicked off uber, especially for new drivers.

https://www.desmos.com/calculator/u2ko1wk163

So I created a desmos calculator system that is pretty straight forward, that will calculate how many consecutive 5 star ratings you need given your current rating and number of rated trips.

Have Fun

P.S. Post some of you items you found if you do so choose and don't worry about breaking it. If anyone has a app that they like for this also feel free to post

C=4.91
R=139
W=4.92
I need another 18 5 stars to get there... D=17.375


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Alex Carlson said:


> For those of you who want to try figuring out your rating.
> 
> Sorry my computer programming skills are sub-par. But being a mathematician I found the situation fascinating for those of us who want to increase our ratings above the "danger zone" of being kicked off uber, especially for new drivers.
> 
> ...


Buuuut if you have 500 or more ratings, your increase or decrease depends on your latest rating relative to the oldest rating that fell off. So if you get 18 5* ratings in a row, but the oldest 18 ratings that you are replacing are 5*, your rating doesn't move. Likewise, if you get a 1* that replaces a 1*, your rating doesn't move....


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Buuuut if you have 500 or more ratings, your increase or decrease depends on your latest rating relative to the oldest rating that fell off. So if you get 18 5* ratings in a row, but the oldest 18 ratings that you are replacing are 5*, your rating doesn't move. Likewise, if you get a 1* that replaces a 1*, your rating doesn't move....


Hence why I stated for new drivers  This system is flawed in the aspect of 500+ due to the unknown timings of when a bad rating was placed. Therefore if a 5 star rating replaces a 1 star rating your rating goes up and vice versa


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Alex Carlson said:


> Hence why I stated for new drivers  This system is flawed in the aspect of 500+ due to the unknown timings of when a bad rating was placed. Therefore if a 5 star rating replaces a 1 star rating your rating goes up and vice versa


Ahh I see. I found myself trying to estimate this in my head when I was a newbie.


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Ahh I see. I found myself trying to estimate this in my head when I was a newbie.


I was doing the same thing for a bit. If I knew how to android program this would be a very easy app to make.


----------



## 700yards (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks for the equation and for the link to the calculator!

One thought - Uber rounds the rating on the Driver Profile (_Your riders will see this.). _For example, 4.94293478 is a 4.94 and 4.9450262 is a 4.95 in the eyes of the rider.

Per the equation, it will take far fewer rides to move up when rounding than from a strict 4.94 to 4.95. Is there a way to account for this in your equation? 
Also, how can one write an equation for the rolling 500 rated rides?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

700yards said:


> Thanks for the equation and for the link to the calculator!
> 
> One thought - Uber rounds the rating on the Driver Profile (_Your riders will see this.). _For example, 4.94293478 is a 4.94 and 4.9450262 is a 4.95 in the eyes of the rider.
> 
> ...


If you care enough to write down each rating you get in a spreadsheet you could easily incorporate this... the problem is sometimes you don't know what rating someone gave you. Sometimes you know it isn't a 5 but it could be a 4 or a 3 and you don't know which because the percents didn't move.

Would be easiest if you started recording each rating you got from when you started.


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> If you care enough to write down each rating you get in a spreadsheet you could easily incorporate this... the problem is sometimes you don't know what rating someone gave you. Sometimes you know it isn't a 5 but it could be a 4 or a 3 and you don't know which because the percents didn't move.
> 
> Would be easiest if you started recording each rating you got from when you started.


 Actually it is pretty easy to break down how many 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, stars you get based on the percentage * number of rated events up to a + or - 1 error



700yards said:


> Thanks for the equation and for the link to the calculator!
> 
> One thought - Uber rounds the rating on the Driver Profile (_Your riders will see this.). _For example, 4.94293478 is a 4.94 and 4.9450262 is a 4.95 in the eyes of the rider.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately desmos does not account for sig figs but if I could program a python item to do just that.

As for the roll over values, that would be a replacement equation. Where you would have to account for which trip you are replacing (whether or not your replacing a 2 star with a 3 star, or a 1 star with a 5 star) but I will experiment with this.


----------

